# Certification form 14653 - Streamlined Foreign Offshore



## Ex NRASpouse

My son is planning to renounce in 2015 and is all set to file his back Tax Returns (FBARS have been done). 2014 will be done on time. He will be signing; I am the (unpaid!) preparer.

He needs to file 4 back years in order to have the 5 years required by Form 8854 and the Streamlined Procedures require only 3 years; and so Form 14653 has fillable lines for only 3 years. 

I was thinking to print it off and adding the additional line by hand. But I'm not certain whether I should also amend the text to say "4 years" - see below. There is no tax liability for any of the years.

_Certification
I am providing delinquent or amended income tax returns, including all required information returns, for each of the most recent* 3 *years
for which the U.S. tax return due date (or properly applied for extended due date) has passed. The tax and interest I owe for each year
are as follows_

_Note: Your payment should equal the total tax and interest due for all *three *years. You may receive a balance due notice
or a refund if the tax or interest is not calculated correctly._

OR should I complete the 14563 for 3 years but enclose the 4th year. 

Any advice?


----------



## Bevdeforges

I wouldn't sweat the details too much. Adding the 4th year by hand should be more than enough. The certification only seems to require the back 3 years - and last time I checked, there's no penalty for additional information provided. (Though many will argue that if they asked for 3, then 3 is what you should give them.)

Contrary to popular belief, they will not throw out the whole fling for some minor (and perfectly understandable) discrepancy, as long as it's clear that you are doing a "good faith" effort at providing what they have asked for.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Ex NRASpouse

Thanks, Bev. I've decided to amend the declaration form by hand and see what happens.
My only concern is that there is some sort of record that he _has_ complied with his tax obligations for the past 5 years when he does the 8854. I realise that I'm probably being anal about this and that it is unlikely that the IRS will query his "exit" from their system:fingerscrossed:


----------



## maz57

Ex NRASpouse said:


> Thanks, Bev. I've decided to amend the declaration form by hand and see what happens.
> My only concern is that there is some sort of record that he _has_ complied with his tax obligations for the past 5 years when he does the 8854. I realise that I'm probably being anal about this and that it is unlikely that the IRS will query his "exit" from their system:fingerscrossed:


Not the word I would choose but unless your son is a billionaire you realize correctly. A touch of paranoia is fully justified in any dealing with the IRS. That's one of the reasons many people want to exit the system permanently.


----------

